# كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه



## جنان الخلد (18 يوليو 2011)

نظراً للإقبال الشديد على كريم التنحيف الفرنسي بارتنر لوف (الاصلي) ​ 

تم توفيره وبأسعار مناسبه ...​ 

كريم التنحيف الفرنسي بارتنر لوف غني عن التعريف بمكوناته ​ 

الطبيعيه المستخلصه من الفلفل الاحمر والزنجبيل ...​ 

ويحتوي على خصائص اذابه الدهون المتراكمه وحرقها بفعاليه كبيره ​ 

في مناطق معينه في الجسم مثل ( البطن، الخصر، الأرداف،​ 

والذراعين). كما أنه يساعد على التعرق ليقلل من احتباس 
السوائل في الجسم، ويمنع تراكم​ 

الدهون تحت الجلد، ولهذا الكريم خصائص تعمل على شد ​ 

وتنعيم بشرة الجسم فسوف​ 

تحصلين على جسم مشدود ومتناسق وأكثر نعومه ونضاره​ 





​ 

طريقة ألإستعمال: يدهن على الأماكن الغير مرغوب بها بحركات ​ 

دائريه لمدة خمسة دقائق​ 

الإستعمال مرتين في اليوم، مع المشي لمدة نصف ساعه . تظهر 
النتيجه في خلال خمسة أيام ...​ 

ويمنحك إحســاس بالنعومة والرشاقة وإعادة الشــباب​ 

ويوصي اطباء الامراض الجلديه والتخسيس بإستخدامه​ 

وعدم إستخدامه للمرضع والحامل​ 

والسعر 125 ريال​ 



 

احذرو التقليد​ 

المقلد ​ 






​ 






​ 



الأصلي ​ 






​ 






​ 


انتشرت بالاونه الاخيره انواع مقلده من الكريمات تباع باسعار تنافسيه​ 

ولضمان المنتج تأكد من الاتي :​ 

1ـ وجود صابونة التبييض بداخل العلبه تحت الغطاء​ 

2ـ على الكرتون شريط ذهبي مكتوب عليه الاصلي ​ 

3ـ تلاحضون على لاصق الجوده صوره عارضه​ 




 


وكذالك وفرنا لكم صابون الفلفل الحار للتنحيف وشد البطن​ 

طبيعي 100%​ 

لنتائج اقوى وافضل يستخدم الصابون مع الكريم ​ 

الصابون الفعال لانقاص الدهون والسليولايت​ 

يساعد على تنحيف وشد البطن والخصر واذابه الدهون ​ 

ويمنح البشرة مرونتها ونعومتها ويساعد على تغذيتها ​ 

وترطيبها ​ 

ذات جوده وفعاليه عاليه.​ 

والسعر 30 ريال


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

موووفقه اختي الفااضله ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*



منصور الرياض قال:


> موووفقه اختي الفااضله ..


 
مشكووور اخوي منصور ع المرور العاطر ....


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

انا من الرياض كيف اخذ منك الطلبيه


موفقـــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

تم الرد عزيزتي ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

[align=center][/align]


----------



## جوو الرياض (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

&لاجديد روعه بكل شـ ــــــي &
اتمنى لكي التوفيق​ 
وعيدكم مبااارك​ 
كنتـ هنا جو الـرياض​


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*



جو الرياض قال:


> &لاجديد روعه بكل شـ ــــــي &
> 
> اتمنى لكي التوفيق​
> وعيدكم مبااارك​
> ...


 
شاكره لك حضورك ودعواتك ..
وكل عام وانت بخير ...​


----------



## ركائز التسويق (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​


----------



## شموخي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

السلام عليكم

اختي في توصيل خارج السعودية؟


----------



## جنان الخلد (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*



شموخي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اختي في توصيل خارج السعودية؟


 
وعليكم السلام ...

اي نعم فيه توصيل لخارج السعوديه ,,,,


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*


----------



## جوو الرياض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

للـرفع^_^


.......................


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

شكراً جو يعطيك الف عافيه ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

كل عام وانتم بخير :rose:


----------



## جنان الخلد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

استغفرالله ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جوو الرياض (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*








اسعدتم مساااااااااااءً​


----------



## جنان الخلد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

شكراً لك ولمرورك ..


----------



## جوو الرياض (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

رررررررررررفع


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

شكراًاًاً جو الرياااض ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 فبراير 2012)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*



​


----------



## جنان الخلد (8 مايو 2012)

*رد: كريم التنحيف عن تجربه شخصيه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------

